# What are you looking foward to?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

For me it's a counseling session tomorrow. This time it's just my counselor and I talking, my parents aren't gonna be in the room at any point, so that's cool.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

At the moment I'm waiting to hear back from the college. I wish they'd hurry up! :mum

Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## John Energy (Aug 26, 2006)

I've got a bunch of woodworking and electronics projects planned. I just look forward to working on them. I've got work and other chores in front, though, so not sure when I'll have the freedom.


----------



## kinoan (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm also going to counseling tomorrow. It's nice to have someone to talk to, even if it's just their job. 

I've also decided to pick up a hobby... soldering. Think I'm gonna pick up a kit from Edsyn and a cheap little starter project.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

kinoan said:


> I'm also going to counseling tomorrow. It's nice to have someone to talk to, even if it's just their job.
> 
> I've also decided to pick up a hobby... soldering. Think I'm gonna pick up a kit from Edsyn and a cheap little starter project.


Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Going shopping with a friend on Saturday.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Getting the motivation to sell a bunch of things on ebay. Also looking forward to warm weather, but trying to not focus on it. Focusing too much on the wait last year was frustrating.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Today I'm working on a Saturday. Tomorrow's Sunday, and I get to rest!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Being caught up with everything.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Trip to Amsterdam on the 20th


----------



## Mystic Force (Jun 26, 2013)

A work off site training course, i get paid to not do work, and lunch on expenses plus milleage in my car equals profit.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Seeing my new niece on the Orthodox Easter.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

They're going to be put me on meds for my ''depression'' and SAD at the end of this month.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Dying.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

The Renaissance Faire is next month, and in June there's a concert I'm going to that I'm very excited for.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Sunday, I guess. An opportunity to see if I can meet some new people.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd have to say therapist as well. This week I think she's using puppets.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Masturbating tommorow after my penis is refreshed and ready to go.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

im looking forward to going to sleep right now, and being able to sleep in, and watching the voice tomorrow while eating pancakes lol

i'm so lame lol


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, my birthday is in a couple weeks, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

srschirm said:


> Going shopping with a friend on Saturday.


Good luck


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Finish cleaning and dye some eggs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing Sepultura live next month


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lunch tomorrow.

I'm excited and also nervous at the same time. I'm being treated... for being normal? Odd situation, but hey, free food. I like both people (it's with a new job), and I'm not intimidated, but part of me is. I mean, I _know_ they like me (the compliments tell me as much), but they _were_ expecting someone different, I think. The interview portion was odd ("They said you'd work for free!?" "Um, pretty sure I don't have that on my resume..."). They are seriously some of the coolest people ever, though. I think I'm just afraid I'm not going to be able to match their cool levels and lunch might fall flat.

Although, they're pleased with who they got so far... yay? I am looking forward to it.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

i am looking forward to something that doesn't exist yet


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

I get to take a week long vacation to the Outer Banks in a month. It will be an amazing treat after having to take 7 finals. The beach and the ocean are incredibly therapeutic to me.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Lunch was only mediocre. The food was great and I didn't have to pay! But I just sat there and ate. I've been trying really hard to project non-introversion (not exactly extroversion, just not a super-withdrawn personality) but I hardly said anything at all. I think I agreed to one point someone said and then went back to eating... It was cool. I like them, but unfortunately, it made me miss the bus. Oh well. Free food.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Picking up my package from the post office tomorrow


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Grand national


----------



## TheGoatKing (Apr 11, 2015)

Grand Theft Auto V on the PC comes out on Tuesday and The Witcher 3 on the PC on May 19th!


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hanging out with some new work friends on Wednesday.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Meeting my girlfriend for the first time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Trying out these pine incense & my new electric razor


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

My sister is coming this Thursday!


----------



## nitepaws (Apr 13, 2015)

The next time I can smoke marijuana. Or dying. Either one would be a relief.


----------



## Ashley123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Eating chocolate and cheetos.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Payday and burning my money as fast I got it


----------



## nitepaws (Apr 13, 2015)

sex


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

My cousin coming into town tomorrow and I'll see her Saturday (and probably tomorrow, too)

I've been looking forward to the 18th for _months_ and now she's finally coming up to visit again. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Going on a 5 day cruise to the caribbean in the summer. I cant wait!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Getting paid in a few hours so I can make that money evaporate over the weekend


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Going out to the mall with my brother tomorrow, i'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Summer : I want to fill it with work and school ))


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Sinatra said:


> Going on a 5 day cruise to the caribbean in the summer. I cant wait!


 Ayyy, take me with you...

wait.......

im afraid of water lmao.. nm


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Buying a bike in the next couple days so I can start riding again


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

This may sound strange, I'm looking forward to Autumn and Winter. Also can't wait for the flowers to bloom :lol


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

Getting the hell out of wherever i am now.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Moving to a new state so I can hopefully have a fresh start.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Getting paid so I can hopefully make a required purchase or 2 after paying my rent


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm seeing everyone in my immediate family for my birthday! We're all meeting in the same place, and it's making me feel loved, lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Black ops 3 zombies


----------



## Tadashi (Oct 17, 2012)

Going back to study routine.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Seeing my nieces and nephews tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup (May 10, 2015)

Next weekend my boyfriend and I are planning to play DDR with some of his friends from work. SA hardly affects me in situations where I get to have fun doing something I enjoy. I just focus on the activity (in this case DDR) and the social interaction comes more naturally.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking forward to so much! 
work tonight
The gym tomorrow
My parents buying a new house
The whole family being back in NY soon

2015 is going to be the best year yet.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Mountain trekking with Mark, Mendel, and more people this Saturday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Seeing Sepultura live on Saturday


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

becoming an electrician, seeing my gf, seeing my dad


----------



## lifeforrent (May 12, 2015)

Going to the movies Monday to possibly see a double feature. My road trip in August. Getting new tires put on my truck.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Two days from now I'll be tubing down the Guadalupe River. Two more days, baby. Hang on.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Getting out of the house tomorrow, and hopefully the rest of the week. Planning on getting into nature and stuffs ^-^


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Wylini said:


> Well, my birthday is in a couple weeks, so I'm looking forward to that.


Seeing my family a bunch this summer!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

thatsher said:


> spending time with my niece today! applying to college tomorrow! and i guess hanging out with that guy the next few days


Nice! Oooh a guy...


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

A trip to Austin with my best friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Going to a church event tonight, first church event in a long time. Excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully, if I can accomplish my bulk of tasks at work this week, I am hoping to have a good time at a free local concert with some friends this weekend, and maybe toss back some booze and relax.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

one of my therapists just rang and told me my applications been accepted to go into supported housing, like very supported. so aside from being over the moon and looking forward to that, along with it comes getting out of this area. such a weight off my shoulders.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Apple WWDC 2015 opening keynote next week. It's going to be at 1AM here and like always, I'm gonna live stream it and have my drinks and snacks ready. Whilst other people live stream beauty pageants or world cups, I watch this. I am such a nerd! #applelust #http://wheniskeynote.com/


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

So excited for more travelling after a month in Europe...Japan I will conquer you ! Non English speaking countries yes please ^.^


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching game 4 of the NBA finals tonight.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sex this weekend.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

StaceyLaine14 said:


> Sex this weekend.


Just random sex?


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

GGTFM said:


> StaceyLaine14 said:
> 
> 
> > Sex this weekend.
> ...


Nah. A friend from college is planning to spend some time with me, and I'm hoping we're able to find some privacy.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

To busting balls and kicking ***! I am so sick of being put down and devalued. Oh man are these people going to get pissed and maybe a bit jelly because I will eventually, starting in the fall show these asswipes the biggest set of stainless steel balls ever!!


Just right now I have zero motivation but hell that will change. If I could find a way to get restarted then those *******s and they know who they are can simply **** off and die because no one loves you but just want you for your stuff and laugh at your limp impotent dick that you grab and helicopter it just to show that it is there. >


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Moving cities i never leave my house where i currently live but hopefully that can change if we do move


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

SummerDelRey said:


> Dying.


lol i hope your not serious


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching the LSU game tonight.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Getting air plants(tillandsia) in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching the US women soccer game later on.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Seeing my niece tomorrow and the dog


----------

